# Japanese Handle Styles



## Dave Martell

This is a very rough outline of the differences in Japanese handle styles. This post does not include materials used, just construction. This post is meant to help new members figure out the handle basics more easily.



There are two main types....


*Wa* (traditional Japanese with a stick tang) 








*Yo* (Western with a full _{shown below}_ or partial tang)











Wa handles are most often seen in three configurations...


*Round*

_(See Jon's post below)_





*D-Shape*







*Octagonal*


----------



## JBroida

here's a pic of a round one


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Jon! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ecchef

Hinoura style.


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Hinoura style.





I forgot that - thanks Dave! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## dream816

Thanks for the explanation. I think I am the minority here but I like the stick tang. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mkriggen

dream816 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I think I am the minority here but I like the stick tang. :doublethumbsup:



Naw, the western weirdos are just louder

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## CutFingers

Okay while you guys are at it can somebody explain the purpose of a ferrule? Why not just use a single piece of wood?


----------



## EdipisReks

CutFingers said:


> Okay while you guys are at it can somebody explain the purpose of a ferrule? Why not just use a single piece of wood?



To keep it from splitting when the handle becomes wet.


----------



## JBroida

and when they handle are installed


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

CutFingers said:


> Okay while you guys are at it can somebody explain the purpose of a ferrule? Why not just use a single piece of wood?


Tosho uses single wood piece handles on their knives and it seems to work well for them.


----------



## JBroida

i'm pretty sure they are glued on though... not sure that would work as well with a burn in method (not that its the end of the world or anything)


----------



## Korin_Mari

JBroida said:


> i'm pretty sure they are glued on though... not sure that would work as well with a burn in method (not that its the end of the world or anything)



They probably do. Even if the wood shrinks back a little and helps hold the knife in place, I don't think it would work as well either.

Also as a little side note... Because it's not hard enough to put the blade in straight when installing a new handle, the ferrule makes it even more difficult. Since the ferrule doesn't really expand like the wood, if you're note careful the ferrule will crack.


----------



## apicius9

Hi everyone, I was about to add similar information to my homepage. Now I am wondering whether I can just use some of the pictues posted here, i.e. the ones from Dave, Dave, and Jon. Could you just please let me know if you have any objections?

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## JBroida

sure... no prob for me


----------



## Dave Martell

Go for it Stefan, I "borrowed mine" too.


----------



## ecchef

GTG!


----------



## osakajoe

I usually put on anywhere from 20-40 wa handles a week at work. I advise anyone who does not know how to rehandle a knife to be careful with the natural horn ferrule. They will crack if you do not properly burn them in. If anyone needs advice or videos on how to do it let me know.


----------



## pkjames

horn cracks easy, when I was visiting Sakai's handle factory, the gentleman demonstrated to us how to put the handle into a horn ferrule: basically a vice holding the horn and a mallet to punch the handle in, which would break the horn easily. In fact he broke his during the demo. There were a ton of broken ferrules on the ground as well.


----------



## srideout

osakajoe said:


> I usually put on anywhere from 20-40 wa handles a week at work. I advise anyone who does not know how to rehandle a knife to be careful with the natural horn ferrule. They will crack if you do not properly burn them in. If anyone needs advice or videos on how to do it let me know.



I would love a video on how to rehandle a knife. I think it's something I could definitely do, but a video would make it quite a bit easier.


----------



## WingKKF

+1 on the video. It would be a great resource to have someone explain how to rehandle a Japanese knife on video.


----------



## osakajoe

Just did a quick search for a video before Making one myself. Found this pretty simple video. 

[video=youtube;ZajZh8aps6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZajZh8aps6Q[/video]

Again this is not my video and a very basic tutorial and some other cautions should be followed. 
- Wear safety gloves! 
- when burning in the handle blow the smoke away to reduce burn stains up your blade
- blow smoke away while hammering it on. 
- always have the blade pointed away towards a wall, not your feet or other people
- if the handle you want to replace is already cracked/broken and is stuck on well, just beat the handle with a hammer to break it off
- if this is your first time to re handle, expect to crack your horn 50% of the time until you know what your doing


----------



## BohoMonk

The Hinoura style looks very nice and comfortable, not seen it before.


----------

